# HAGRS 2012



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Any words yet on the 2012 HAGRS? I understand it will be at the mall instead of the convention center this year. But I forgot the dates. I've got to get my vacation time requests in soon.

Michael


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

So what' the deal? Has anyone heard if there is one or not? 

Chris


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

The website still has the info from 2010. David, how about an update?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks like it will be on June 23 & 24, 2012. That's the weekend after Father's Day. 
There is still some plans to work out but it should be great. 

David


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Is this the Houston Area Garden Railway Society? 
Dan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No 
Its the heart ofAmerica GRYS


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Will HAGRS 2012 be in the same location as before or will it be at a different site ?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave said it may be moved.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe, could ,possibly????????? 
And that is for this years??????


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok whats going on with HAGARS this year? Some of us may need to schedule vacation time.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mid March now, June 23rd is a short 3 months away....any more news?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

First of April now, some news as to where and when would be very nice very soon.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Websites HAGRS.com and SEGRS.com seem to be down as well.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

A source once removed says it will be at the Mall of the Great Plains - same place as the local club layout, but in one of the vacant stores. Dave is scrambling to get a new layout ready at the Overland Park Arboretum at the moment.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave's webmaster is supposedly working on the website to get it updated. 
As George said it will be at the Mall of the Great Plains and the store that it will be in as ample room and easy to get to. 
Going to the mall is the only way David was able to get this to work this year. 

Yea we have been very busy working at the arboretum. The dedication is scheduled for May 30th. 

Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope someone will post photos. Of May 30th


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I will get some this weekend and post them for you to see what we have done. 

Rodney


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the Pics Rodney. Later RJD


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave and I had lunch together today and the show is definitely going to happen. 
We both are working on get the dealers lined up. We are working on getting some layouts from N-scale to large scale. 
The mall is going to advertise the show with TV ads and bill boards so he should get a good draw from the public. 


Also, the Kansas City Area Narrow Gaugers (KCNG) will host their 10th Annual Narrow Gauge Meet on Saturday, June 23, 2012. The meet will be held again at the Antioch Branch of the Johnson County Library at 8700 Shawnee Mission Parkway, Merriam, Kansas. To get there, take the Shawnee Mission Parkway exit east from I-35 to Antioch (about ¼ mile), turn left on Antioch, and then turn left again into the library. More info is here http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HOn3/message/78823 

Rodney


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

HAGRS 2012 front page has been updated and the rest will be updated in the next day or so 

Rodney


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Posted By Rods UP 9000 on 07 Jun 2012 09:32 PM 
HAGRS 2012 front page has been updated and the rest will be updated in the next day or so 

Rodney 
What is the web site address?


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here it is for ya 

http://www.hagrs.com/index.shtml


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The Heart of America Garden Railroad Show will be next weekend on June 23 & 24 at the Great Mall of the Great Plains in Olathe, Ks. It is also the home of the Great Plains Trains Station which is mostly a Large scale train display that has been open for the past 2 1/2 years and has been a great success. It seemed logical to bring the show to the mall so people can enjoy both. There is also a great new garden railroad at the Overland Park Arboretum. It uses some new techniques and is a great attraction. 

I hope the people around the midwest will be able to attend. I know there will be some great bargains and we even have room for a few more vendors if they want to come. Since the Trains Station is multi scale, any scale is welcome at the show. 

David


----------



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys, 
Matt from wi-trains here at Kansas just wanted to extend an offer to all the garden railroaders in the kansas 
area to come out to the show If you Come to my booth and Mention the Code HUDSON we will give you a $10.00 discount 
on an order of $100.00 or more come on out and visit with us today. 

Come see us and say HI. 

Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry , I had to work this weekend.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately I will also have to miss this year as I have family comittments.


----------

